# Website has gone Bonkers



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)

Hi guys

We know our website has gone bonkers, something went wrong in the code while some new features were being implimented. We are working on it! In the meantime if you need anything please shoot me a PM here or email me on sharri@vapeking.co.za

Cheers.
Stroodles

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (25/11/14)

Phew, thought it was my PC that was a bit off! Thanks for letting us know!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Phew, thought it was my PC that was a bit off! Thanks for letting us know!



the virus you got from charging your vaporizer via usb lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riddle (25/11/14)

Haha. I also thought first it was my phone nothing was loading. And on the pc I just had limited options. Hope you guys sort this out soon.


----------



## annemarievdh (26/11/14)

I alsow thought it was my laptop and phone


----------

